# Segmentlänge eines Profibus



## S7_Mich (19 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte die vorhandenen Repeater gegen Diagnoserepeater austauschen. Jedoch ist mir grundsätzliches nicht klar.

Ist die zulässige Kabellänge eines Profibusses abhängig von der Übertragungsrate? Im Handbuch des Diagnoserepaters steht im Kapitel Aufbaurichtlinien, das die maximale Segmentlänge von 100m nicht überschritten werden darf. Oder kann der Diagnoserepeater keine längeren Segmente überwachen?

Was ist mit Segment gemeint? 
1. Segment: CPU --> DRP1 (A1/B1) --> A1'/B1' --> Teilnehme 1,2,3,4 (Kabellänge max. 100m)
2. Segment: DPR1 (A2/B2) --> Teilnehmer 1,2,3,4 (Kabellänge max. 100m)
3. Segment: DPR1 (A3/B3) --> Teilnehmer 1,2,3,4 (Kabellänge max. 100m)

Das verstehe ich unter einem Segment, wobei das 1. Segment nicht diagnostiziert werden kann. Versteh ich das so richtig?

Hintergrund des Austausches der vorhandenen Repeater sind sporadisch auftretende Busstörungen. Dies äußert sich so, das auf PEW´s bzw. PAW´s der dezentralen Peripherie für ca. 100ms nicht zugegriffen werden kann. Da in der dezentralen Peripherie auch Not-Aus-Taster abgefragt werden, geht die Anlage auf Störung, wenn die Busstörung auftritt. (Not-Aus-Taster sind auf Signal 1 abgefragt)

Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pontifex (21 September 2009)

mich würde mal interessieren was du für eine Baudrate 
auf dem Bus fährst? Und wie oft tritt diese ungefähr Störung auf?


----------



## Dumbledore (21 September 2009)

S7_Mich schrieb:


> Oder kann der Diagnoserepeater keine längeren Segmente [als 100m] überwachen?


so ist es, warum auch immer ... obwohl ja bei 1,5 MBpS eine Länge von 150m spezifiziert ist (und auch so funktioniert, sowohl am normalen als auch am Diagnose-Repeater). Musste deswegen selber schonmal einen Bus vor Ort neu (kürzer) verlegen lassen :!:



S7_Mich schrieb:


> Was ist mit Segment gemeint?
> 1. Segment: CPU --> DRP1 (A1/B1) --> A1'/B1' --> Teilnehme 1,2,3,4 (Kabellänge max. 100m)
> 2. Segment: DPR1 (A2/B2) --> Teilnehmer 1,2,3,4 (Kabellänge max. 100m)
> 3. Segment: DPR1 (A3/B3) --> Teilnehmer 1,2,3,4 (Kabellänge max. 100m)
> ...


das ist so genau richtig.

Noch ein Hinweis : ein Diagnose-Repeater wird dir normalerweise keine sporadischen Busstörungen fangen oder anzeigen.

Hier wäre eine (manchmal recht aufwändige) Busanalyse sinnvoll, z.B. mit dem kostenlosen Tool "Amprolyzer". Bitte Systemvoraussetzungen beachten - es funktioniert aber (anders als angegeben) nachweislich auch am Laptop mit dem CP5512.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 September 2009)

Wobei auch im handbuch steht, dass es sich um profibus normkabel handeln muss. 
die diagnosesoftware in S7 sagt dir aber, wenn das kabel zu lange ist.


----------



## S7_Mich (21 September 2009)

Hallo,

und vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

Ja es handelt sich um 1,5 Mbauds Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit. Ich dachte mir das schon, das die Kabellänge auch abhänhig von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ist. Bei den Diagnoserepeater handelt sich um die 6es7972-0ab01-0ax0 V2.0.0. Die Störungen treten unterschiedlich oft auf. Manchmal am Tag 3 mal, mal einen Tag garnicht. Zuerst war immer nur ein Vor-Ort-Bedienteil im Segment betroffen. Mittlerweile betrifft es alle Vor-Ort-Bedienteile im Segment.

Habe gestern Nacht die vorhandene Repeater gegen Diagnoserepeater getauscht. Ich bin beinahe verzweifelt. Ein Diagnoserepeater funktioniert einwandfrei. Es hängen an den Segmenten DP2 und DP3 nur Movimots von SEW dran.

Der zweite Diagnoserepeater sagt "dauerhaft gestört". Reflexionsfehlerrate 60%. 60% hört sich für mich sehr viel an. In dem gestörten Strang, DP3, sind ein paar Movimots, TP270, und Beckhoff Busanschaltungen BK3010 angeschlossen. Ich hab den Strang immer kürzer gemacht durch Zuschalten der Abschlusswiderstände am Stecker. Hab sogar das gehende Kabel dort noch ausgeklemmt um ganz sicher zu gehen.

Irgendwann war nur noch die BK3010 am Bus. Und jetzt kommts. Stecke ich den Stecker am BK3010 aus, dann kann der Diagnoserepeater die Leitungsdiagnose ohne Fehler beenden. Habe den kompletten Strang , bis auf die zwei BK3010, die sich in diesem Strang befinden, wieder angeschlossen. Dann gings. Die beiden Anschaltungen BK3010 sind nicht defekt. Ich habe mindestens 3 neue Bauteile getestet. Mit jedem BK3010 am Bus bricht der Diagnoserepeater mit Reflexionsfehlerrate ab. Mal sind es 60%, mal 20%. Immer verschieden.

Am dritten Diagnoserepeater, DP2, sind unter anderem zwei BK3010 eingebunden. Leitungsdiagnose meldet ebenfalls Reflexionsfehlerrate. Hier sind es 34%. Stecke ich hier die beiden eingebauten BK3010 ab und führe die Leitungsdiagnose erneut durch, meldet er keine Fehler-->geht auf grün.

Jetzt meine Frage. Vertragt sich Beckhoff mit Siemens nicht, oder umgedreht. Ich werd noch wahnsinnig?

Was bedeutet Segment temporär gestört? Wenn ich den Baugruppenzustand des betroffenen DRP öffne, sind alle Segmente grün.
Das war auch kurz mal der Fall, das diese Störung angezeigt worden ist. Momentan sind aber beide betroffenen Segmente dauerhaft gestört! Aber eben nur durch die BK3010.

Ist dieses Problem bekannt oder hab das wieder nur mal ich?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß
Michael


----------

